# Freeze Plug Leak Pontiac 350



## TC71Lemans (Dec 4, 2008)

I just recently bought my 1971 Lemans Sport Convertible and have noticed there is a slow coolant leak from the passenger side freeze plug on the end of the cylinder head near the firewall. Can this freeze plug be replaced by a mechanic without pulling the motor or removing the head? Not sure exactly how "slow" this leak is because of non-stop snow since I got my new toy here. Maybe I don't need to be in rush to fix this?

Thanks, Dave

Traverse City, MI


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

TC71Lemans said:


> I just recently bought my 1971 Lemans Sport Convertible and have noticed there is a slow coolant leak from the passenger side freeze plug on the end of the cylinder head near the firewall. Can this freeze plug be replaced by a mechanic without pulling the motor or removing the head? Not sure exactly how "slow" this leak is because of non-stop snow since I got my new toy here. Maybe I don't need to be in rush to fix this?
> 
> Thanks, Dave
> 
> Traverse City, MI


Dave -- I am having some engine work done on my 1967 GTO 400 cid engine and one of the things to be done is to install brass freeze plugs, which are better than the factory freeze plugs. My engine has been pulled, making everything accessible. I would replace the freeze plugs with brass plugs if I had the opportunity. Good luck, Paul.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Dave, by all means, FIX it!!! Coolant leaks and Pontiacs don't mix. If you dont want to pull the motor, etc. , here's how: take a "ladyfoot" type of small crowbar and pry/knock out the old freeze plug. You can knock or pry it into the water jacket, but you will then have to pull it out. It will be rusty and pper thin. Now, go to the auto parts store and get a matching RUBBER freeze plug, the kind that is a rubber puck between two washers, with a nut and stud going thru it. You slip it into the back of the head or block, and tighten the nut. Easy, and will last for years. But, if ONE plug is leaking, the others are sure to follow!!! Brass is my favorite as well. Good luck!


----------

